

 BlackBerry 10 Pre - Super Bowl Commercial - interconnector
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY1ecfWT3GQ

======
adziki
would have been a better idea for RIM to reinvent themselves once they started
getting serious competition back in 2007, not as their last ditch effort to
avoid bankruptcy.

